# ROTM May 2012 Winner!!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats crusty, a very sweet '65 indeed! Your ride will be featured on the http://www.gtoforum.com/ homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats Crusty! just a beautiful '65.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

congrats Crusty....well deserved...:cheers


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful car. Love the color!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

SahWeet!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats crusty! Well deserved. :cheers


----------

